# New twist to the other thread.



## PattY1 (Sep 12, 2010)

What ingredients do you like, but not together? I will start.

Tuna Noodle Casserole- I like them both but this makes me gag.
Garlic with Poultry- except of course if it is Mexican food.
Nutmeg on anything that is not a dessert.
Cheese on Spinach.
Cheese on French Dip Sandwich.-people seem to be putting cheese on everything these days.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2010)

Corn cooked in anything!  I like it just fine in a little pile on my plate with butter, S&P.  Mix it into anything...bleech!


----------



## msmofet (Sep 13, 2010)

Garlic in mashed potatoes!! ACK!!!!!!!


----------



## PattY1 (Sep 13, 2010)

msmofet said:


> Garlic in mashed potatoes!! ACK!!!!!!!




Were you reading my mind? I once went to a holiday Turkey dinner where there was GARLIC in the mashed potatoes!!!. And I put turkey gravy on them!!!. The WHOLE meal tasted like GARLIC! View attachment 8573
While I think GARLIC is a natural with beef, although I have never made them, I would not mind garlic mashed potatoes with a nice roast, as I cut slits in a beef roast and stuff with garlic slivers before roasting.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 13, 2010)

I prefer crackers with my soup rather than in it.

I have seen recipes for tuna noodle casserole that had cheese in it.  I love cheese, and I love tuna noodle casserole, but I couldn't imagine cheese in it.   The same with cheese on tuna sandwiches, or tuna in macaroni and cheese.  Yuck.

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 13, 2010)

PrincessFiona- Totally agree with you. Corn should be left alone.

msmofet- I don't mind a little garlic powder in my mashed potatoes, but actual garlic cloves, YUCK!

Barbara L- We should have soup together someday. My husband will take a whole handful of crackers and crush them into his soup, it drives me crazy.
I eat one cracker at a time with a spoonful of soup. 

My it taste good away from eat other, but not together is...

1) Peanut butter and jelly, it's a sticky slippery feeling to me.
2) Celery in egg salad, the combo of eating something soft and then hitting  something crunchy grosses me out.
3) Ketchup on a hotdog, it's just not right.

I'm sure I'll think of more.


----------



## letscook (Sep 13, 2010)

rasins & nuts love separte but hate put into food except for the nuts l do like in desserts only (pecans, walnuts)


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 13, 2010)

getoutamykitchen said:


> ...Barbara L- We should have soup together someday. My husband will take a whole handful of crackers and crush them into his soup, it drives me crazy.
> I eat one cracker at a time with a spoonful of soup...


Same here! My husband eats his just like your husband does, and I eat mine like you do.

 Barbara


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 13, 2010)

Typically for me, cheese and fish don't work together but I am sure there are some that might.

I am not big on bananas in my pancakes either.Don't hate it but would prefer without.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 13, 2010)

Ketchup on eggs!! Especially eggs with runny yolks. Seeing what looks like a bloody murder scene makes me wanna barf!!

Ketchup on hot dogs just isn't right in my book either. 

HOT tuna. I do like tuna in mac and cheese once in awhile BUT the tuna goes in cold after the mac and cheese is finished cooking and being mixed together.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 13, 2010)

I like to dip crackers in soup or drop a crisp crack onto the spoon of soup just before it goes into my mouth. The cracker has to crunch!! Something about mushy cracker mouth feel is yucky!


----------



## Janet H (Sep 13, 2010)

Marshmallows.  I like em roasted on a stick but not added to any dish. Cereal treats, Jello salads, that abomination with oranges and cool whip, sweet potatoes, peanut butter sandwiches, etc.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 13, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> Same here! My husband eats his just like your husband does, and I eat mine like you do.
> 
> Barbara



I am a member of the crackerless soup club as well.  Give me some buttered crackers or even with cheese on the side, but NEVER let even a crumb get into my soup!  Dad and DH end up with something that more resembles oatmeal than soup when they get finished.

- I love rice and as mentioned I love my soup - but I don't care much for rice soups.
- Mushrooms and chicken are two foods I could survive on forever, and they can be served side by side - I just don't like them together, such as mushroom stuffed chicken or chicken in a mushroom sauce.
- Similarly, I love prawns/shrimp, scallops and fish as long as they are served on their own (with sides of course).  I don't like seafood chowders, or in sauces, casseroles, etc.  I can't do seafood and creamy anything!


----------



## GB (Sep 13, 2010)

msmofet said:


> Ketchup on hot dogs just isn't right in my book either.


This is what I came to post. I enjoy them both, but the thought of them together turns my stomach. To be fair though, I have never actually tasted the combo so I can not say that I would not actually like it if I tried it.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2010)

I have to agree on a lot of these.

If you're older than 10, you should not be allowed to put ketchup on a hot dog.  Actually, I don't use ketchup much at all.  Sometimes for fries and rings.

If someone puts in the effort make a soup for me, I don't need crackers to make it taste good.  

I like Jell-O, I like salad.  Cannot stand Jell-O salads.

I like sweets, I like savory but seldom like sweet stuff on my savory foods.  e.g. meats with sweet fruit based sauces.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 13, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I have to agree on a lot of these.
> 
> If you're older than 10, you should not be allowed to put ketchup on a hot dog.  Actually, I don't use ketchup much at all.  Sometimes for fries and rings.
> 
> ...



I don't put ketchup on ANYTHING.  Just can't stand the stuff, but that could be because as I was growing up I was allergic to tomatoes and never acquired a taste for it.

So Andy, what if they put in no effort on the soup (ie from a can).  Do you use crackers then? 

I forgot your last two - jello salads and sweet on meat are definite no's here too.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> I don't put ketchup on ANYTHING.  Just can't stand the stuff, but that could be because as I was growing up I was allergic to tomatoes and never acquired a taste for it.
> 
> So Andy, what if they put in no effort on the soup (ie from a can).  Do you use crackers then?
> 
> I forgot your last too - jello salads and sweet on meat or definite no's here too.



I love soups.  I make them a lot in the winter and some in the summer too.  I grew up eating homemade soups.  I never had a canned soup until I was in my teens.  I didn't like it then and don't like it now.  If offered canned soup, I'd probably pass if I could do so politely and just eat the crackers.

BTW, aren't crackers just an easy substitution of good bread and butter?


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 13, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I love soups.  I make them a lot in the winter and some in the summer too.  I grew up eating homemade soups.  I never had a canned soup until I was in my teens.  I didn't like it then and don't like it now.  If offered canned soup, I'd probably pass if I could do so politely and just eat the crackers.
> 
> BTW, aren't crackers just an easy substitution of good bread and butter?



I agree on homemade versus canned...I just couldn't resist calling you on that one 

I also agree on the bread and butter, as long as it is homemade bread.  I have gotten hooked on DH's gluten-free multi-grain crackers lately.


----------



## FrankZ (Sep 13, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> If you're older than 10, you should not be allowed to put ketchup on a hot dog.  Actually, I don't use ketchup much at all.  Sometimes for fries and rings.




I happen to like ketchup on my hot dogs... harrumph.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> I happen to like ketchup on my hot dogs... harrumph.



You have to go finish your homework before you can go out to play.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 13, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> You have to go finish your homework before you can go out to play.


 SNORT PFFFFFFFFFFFFFT Splat on my monitor!! LOL


----------



## joesfolk (Sep 13, 2010)

Bacon and cheese...two of the worlds great foods...but not together!!


----------



## PattY1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Meat in a green leafy salad.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 13, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Corn cooked in anything! I like it just fine in a little pile on my plate with butter, S&P. Mix it into anything...bleech!


 
Same here. i can never understand this. How is it that I love corn, but add to soup, and I will not even touch the plate.

Interestingly I have an opposite reaction to beans, I love beans in my borsht, But serve them in anything else and I'd be sick if eat it. Really phisicaly sick.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 13, 2010)

msmofet said:


> Garlic in mashed potatoes!! ACK!!!!!!!


 
Ah, you did not have my garlic mashed potato.  you'd love those.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 13, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I like sweets, I like savory but seldom like sweet stuff on my savory foods. e.g. meats with sweet fruit based sauces.


 
This is one of my big no-nos' too.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 13, 2010)

I can eat it with or without to all of the above.  I prefer not to have crackers mixed into any liquid preperation, such as chili or soup, but I can eat it if it's offered to me without any problem.  But here's a strange one.  I love a bit of chili powder in my baked or pork and beans.  But I can't stand pork and beans, or baked beans in my chili.

Love Colby and Jack cheeses.  Don't like ColbyJack.  To me, it has a soapy flavor.

No stinky cheese added to anything.

Dont' like caviar as it's too salty.  Don't like raw fish preperations.  Don't like seaweed.  But you can put all of them in a great sushi roll and I love it.  how does that work?

Don't pair mint with anything if it's going on my plate, or in my bowl or glass.  But members of the mint family, such as sage, oregano, and thyme are used like crazy in my home, and by me.  I love them.

There are others, but can't think of them right now.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 13, 2010)

Caviar is really an aquaried taste, I don't know anyboody who can just start eating it. And it takes time to get used to it, just my opinion.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 13, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I like sweets, I like savory but seldom like sweet stuff on my savory foods. e.g. meats with sweet fruit based sauces.


 
Ditto.  Actually, I'm not much of a sweet eater, if I have sweets I need something salty after to cleanse my palate.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 13, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> I happen to like ketchup on my hot dogs... harrumph.


 
I must be less than 10 years, too....Forever Young!

Finishing up my homework now, Andy!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I must be less than 10 years, too....Forever Young!
> 
> Finishing up my homework now, Andy!



OK, you can watch an hour of TV then get ready for bed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 13, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> OK, you can watch an hour of TV then get ready for bed.


 
Thank you sooooo much, I've been waiting for someone to send me to bed...I'm exhausted!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2010)

Lights out at 9:00, missy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 13, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Lights out at 9:00, missy.


 
 'Ya know?  It's only six thirty here...send me to bed by 7...please!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 'Ya know?  It's only six thirty here...send me to bed by 7...please!



7:00!!??  You should have been in bed 30 minutes ago!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 13, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> 7:00!!?? You should have been in bed 30 minutes ago!


  On my way...


----------



## Sprout (Sep 13, 2010)

msmofet said:


> I like to... ... drop a crisp crack onto the spoon of soup just before it goes into my mouth. The cracker has to crunch!! Something about mushy cracker mouth feel is yucky!


  That's the only way I'll eat crackers with soup. Not so much on the dipping.
I also don't dip my cookies in milk. I want lots of milk with each bite of cookie but can't stand the end of the glass when the cookie crumbs are all soggy, makes me gag. I take a bite of cookie, a sip of milk, chew, then repeat. 
I like burgers & ground meats in many ways, and I LOVE soup, but don't care for ground meat in soup or sauces. I don't mind actual meatballs in pasta sauce or pho, but not regular ground meat. I'll put ground beef in chili for the flavor but then pick around it. 
2 goofy exceptions: hamburger soup (brown ground beef, add celery, onions, potatoes, carrots, frozen peas and water) and a cheap taco soup:Canned tomato soup, browned ground beef, taco seasoning, kidney beans, topped with cheese & sour cream. Don't ask me why those are the 2 exceptions, I don't get it either.
I like ketchup on hot dogs, especially campfire cooked dogs (when the campfire isn't past my bedtime) but can't stand it on corndogs.


----------



## PattY1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Corn Dogs have to have Goulden's Spicy Brown Mustard!!


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 14, 2010)

French's yellow on any dog, link or sausage for me.
(I never grew up)


----------



## PattY1 (Sep 14, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> French's yellow on any dog, link or sausage for me.
> (I never grew up)




Me either. I just had my first taste of Spicy Brown Mustard at "Golden Gate Park" when I was really a kid and I am hooked.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 14, 2010)

Are you a Bay Area native or were you just visiting? I grew up in San Bruno. (Two blocks from the center of the explosion last week)

In High School we ran all over SF like dogs who broke their leash.The Cliff House and Golden Gate park were like second home.Fort Funston,Marin headlands and Baker Beach all have abandoned military insatllments and tunnels and pillboxes'.As kids we knew how to get into them all.Best trouble I ever had!


----------



## PattY1 (Sep 14, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> Are you a Bay Area native or were you just visiting? I grew up in San Bruno. (Two blocks from the center of the explosion last week)
> 
> In High School we ran all over SF like dogs who broke their leash.The Cliff House and Golden Gate park were like second home.Fort Funston,Marin headlands and Baker Beach all have abandoned military insatllments and tunnels and pillboxes'.As kids we knew how to get into them all.Best trouble I ever had!



No, I was a navy brat. We spent 4 years in San Jose, dad stationed at Moffett Field. I went up there with parks and rec.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 14, 2010)

I am In SJ now. My wifes family is ex-navy.
Did you ever go to "House of Pizza" when you lived here.
My Buddy runs/owns it and I used to bartend there a hundred years ago.


----------



## PattY1 (Sep 14, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> I am In SJ now. My wifes family is ex-navy.
> Did you ever go to "House of Pizza" when you lived here.
> My Buddy runs/owns it and I used to bartend there a hundred years ago.



No I don't remember that. We moved back east in 1969.


----------



## Sprout (Sep 14, 2010)

PattY1 said:


> Corn Dogs have to have Goulden's Spicy Brown Mustard!!


  Corn dogs are about the only thing I prefer yellow mustard on. Something about that sweet coating and the sour mustard... I'm actually salivating over a corn dog. Spicy brown for everything else. I've long loved brown but I just discovered Goulden's recently and I'm hooked. It doesn't hurt that between its low price, sales, and coupons I can typically get it for free or close to it, but for Goulden's, I'd pay the full dollar if I had to.


----------



## PattY1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Sprout said:


> Corn dogs are about the only thing I prefer yellow mustard on. Something about that sweet coating and the sour mustard... I'm actually salivating over a corn dog. Spicy brown for everything else. I've long loved brown but I just discovered Goulden's recently and I'm hooked. It doesn't hurt that between its low price, sales, and coupons I can typically get it for free or close to it, but for Goulden's, I'd pay the full dollar if I had to.



Ok, that's it. Next payday I have to buy Corn Dogs!!


----------



## Sprout (Sep 14, 2010)

PattY1 said:


> Ok, that's it. Next payday I have to buy Corn Dogs!!


Lol, that's sounding like a good idea! I'll just have to make a trip to Costco so I get to eat one or two after my husband discovers them!


----------



## letscook (Sep 14, 2010)

Thought of another one
Love tomatoes and apples but don't like - tomato juice or apple juice & cider


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 14, 2010)

letscook said:


> Thought of another one
> Love tomatoes and apples but don't like - tomato juice or apple juice & cider



Ditto!

Also love apples, but can't stand apple pie.


----------



## GB (Sep 14, 2010)

I am another one who loves juicy apples, but can't stand apple juice.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 14, 2010)

I enjoy desserts made with fruits but don't enjoy fresh fruit so much (except bananas).


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 14, 2010)

I love tomato juice but I do not like tomatoes, though I would eat them in salad. I do like apple juice, but do not like apple cider.


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 17, 2010)

*You can't improve on watermelon! *


*So forget that latest fad recipe of *
*watermelon salad mixed with *
*feta cheese and basil etc...DON'T DO IT!*


*...and PLEASE...NO Vodka on the watermelon*

*....HORRORS!*
.


----------

